# 600 troops sent to Europe.



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

Okay am I the only one that is concerned about 600 or our airborn troops being sent to Poland and the Baltics? They are stationed in Italy but are being sent to these other countries because of the Ukraine Russia deal.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

WARS AND RUMORS OF WARS
U.S. moving troops to allies near Russia
Biden warns Moscow to pull back, or else
Published: 6 hours ago

(WALL STREET JOURNAL) - The Pentagon announced Tuesday that U.S. troops would be sent for exercises in Eastern Europe to reassure allies on Russia's border, after Ukraine accused pro-Russian separatists of torturing and killing two people and shooting at one of its military planes.

The flareup in tension over Ukraine's eastern region came as U.S. Vice President Joe Biden warned Russia to pull back its troops and abide by last week's multilateral deal reached in Geneva or face the prospect of new sanctions.

U.S. Vice President Joe Biden meets with deputies of the Ukrainian parliament in Kiev on Tuesday. Reuters

Mr. Biden, who met in Kiev with Prime Minister Arseniy Yatsenyuk and other Ukrainian officials, said the U.S. won't allow that deal, intended to immediately begin easing tensions, to instead become "an open-ended process."
Read the full story ›

Read more at U.S. moving troops to allies near Russia


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

im more concerned for our kids in the sudan


----------



## taps50 (Sep 28, 2013)

I have a friend in the national guard he told me that there has been talk about sending a large number of soldiers to Poland as a warning to Russia. Not sure how good that info is, he's told me some other stuff that has never happened, but then again he has told me things I didn't see coming also. So take it as you will.


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

Where is the face and voice of the president? Probably on the golf course.

Do you think he is trying to show that Biden has international experience when it comes time for the 2016 election.

Hilliary definitely had a stroke in December of 12. She wore something that we call a Fresnel prism for a couple of months afterward. What is what we use, (I'm an optometrist) for such cases.



jro1 said:


> WARS AND RUMORS OF WARS
> U.S. moving troops to allies near Russia
> Biden warns Moscow to pull back, or else
> Published: 6 hours ago
> ...


----------



## peaches (Mar 24, 2014)

I live by an Army post and every time they start "extra" training something big happens. They have been practice bombing a lot and jets have been also. 
On Sept. 9th two days before 9/11, this post was open meaning no Id required to get in then on Sept. 10th unannounced they closed the post to everyone without Ids. Coincidence I think not, our government knows lots beforehand.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Its saber rattling. 600 guys cant do a heck of a lot against a big army. They are just there as a show if solidarity. Not to worry. I doubt it will turn into a fight. This stuff happens all the time, probably a lot of bored guys on alert in europe now.


----------



## Xtrento (Dec 11, 2013)

oldmurph58 said:


> Its saber rattling. 600 guys cant do a heck of a lot against a big army. They are just there as a show if solidarity. Not to worry. I doubt it will turn into a fight. This stuff happens all the time, probably a lot of bored guys on alert in europe now.


600 guys can do alot if they're specially trained. Eventually there will be a war but not now.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

The 173rd airborne are some good troops. they were in an ugly part of afganistan and did well. But against armor {and the russians have a lot} light infantry is in a hard spot.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Xtrento said:


> 600 guys can do alot if they're specially trained. Eventually there will be a war but not now.


cod logic, send 600 men against a army, I seen it work on the computer must be successful

its a token force, that says come at us I dare you... as attack and kill even 1 American we will scream NUKE THE C$#%S


----------



## Xtrento (Dec 11, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> cod logic, send 600 men against a army, I seen it work on the computer must be successful
> 
> its a token force, that says come at us I dare you... as attack and kill even 1 American we will scream NUKE THE C$#%S


There is no cod logic in real life. Even if you try to nuke us it will just get bombed by a drone , so good luck to you.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

firefighter72 said:


> Okay am I the only one that is concerned about 600 or our airborn troops being sent to Poland and the Baltics? They are stationed in Italy but are being sent to these other countries because of the Ukraine Russia deal.


Concerned over 600 troops! now if it was 600,000 then you can worry.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Xtrento said:


> There is no cod logic in real life. Even if you try to nuke us it will just get bombed by a drone , so good luck to you.


slow morning for you... or brain not ticking over yet....

a ICBM vs a drone, yep lots of cod logic displayed by this one


----------



## Xtrento (Dec 11, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> slow morning for you... or brain not ticking over yet....
> 
> a ICBM vs a drone, yep lots of cod logic displayed by this one


Again there is no cod logic. A drone will work , there are many drones that are cable of doing but classified , eaither way the U.S has anti nuclear missles.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

why do you still misunderstand me... 

oh well 

Only two things are infinite, the universe
and human stupidity, and I'm not sure
about the former.
Albert Einstein


----------



## Xtrento (Dec 11, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> why do you still misunderstand me...
> 
> oh well
> 
> ...


I misunderstand you because you compared cod logic to real life.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Xtrento said:


> 600 guys can do alot if they're specially trained. Eventually there will be a war but not now.


and this is not cod logic?? you could have fooled me


----------



## Xtrento (Dec 11, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> and this is not cod logic?? you could have fooled me


My freind , you are the one fooling yourself with the cod logic nonsense.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Xtrento said:


> My freind , you are the one fooling yourself with the cod logic nonsense.


still missed my point, but hey all good, maybe to will understand what troop deployments mean in peacetime, but I don't have the time or energy to explain it...

it was fun wile it lasted, maybe do this again later


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What the heck is "cod" logic?


----------



## Xtrento (Dec 11, 2013)

Denton said:


> What the heck is "cod" logic?


Call of duty logic


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Xtrento said:


> Call of duty logic


At the risk of sounding utterly stupid...

"Call of duty?"


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Never mind. Googled it. A video game.


----------



## Silverback (Jan 20, 2014)

Everything I really needed to learn about life and war I learned playing chess.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

You can bet we already have Delta Force personnel on the ground in Kiev. And have had for weeks.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

With all of the warships in the area isnt safe to say there are atleast some navy personnel there too?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Silverback said:


> Everything I really needed to learn about life and war I learned playing chess.


Hmm. How about a sucking chest wound?:-D


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Hmm. How about a sucking chest wound?:-D


That is what pawns are for!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

600 hundred troops is token response meant to reassure Poland not deter Russia.


----------



## peaches (Mar 24, 2014)

Here is the statement from the Stripes paper.
One of .my friends her husband is over there.

US paratroops arrive in Poland amid tensions with Russia - News - Stripes


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

bad said:


> Where is the face and voice of the president? Probably on the golf course.
> 
> Do you think he is trying to show that Biden has international experience when it comes time for the 2016 election.
> 
> Hilliary definitely had a stroke in December of 12. She wore something that we call a Fresnel prism for a couple of months afterward. What is what we use, (I'm an optometrist) for such cases.


Where's the face of Obamanation? He's at a mudslide not far from my house, "mourning" (taking a photo op) with the survivors and rescue workers. Then he's off to Tokyo for some Karaoke and Geisha's (anyone really looked at that goofy eyed Bigfoot he married?), then somewhere else in Asia for some food he and the Yeti tell us we shouldn't eat.

As for 600 troops being sent to Europe; God Bless them and that's 600 less to jump into one of our neighborhoods when good ole Harry gets us all officially classified as "Domestic Terrorists".

-So Sayeth the Dalai Lama (sorry, I feel all philosophical from another thread)


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Slow and steady wins the race. 600 to asses and setup.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

firefighter72 said:


> Okay am I the only one that is concerned about 600 or our airborn troops being sent to Poland and the Baltics? They are stationed in Italy but are being sent to these other countries because of the Ukraine Russia deal.


Look at a map. We have been deploying men into the Balkans and the countries north of the Bakans for at least eight years. We stopped deploying troops out of the US almost a decade ago except for NG. some of these deployments are two men teams others battalion strength.

The real problem has been the liberals and libertarians that want to close the very bases our service people get to call home.

Now someone is going to bring up the number of bases and why so many. That is a dumb question. Who can figure out why?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> Look at a map. We have been deploying men into the Balkans and the countries north of the Bakans for at least eight years. We stopped deploying troops out of the US almost a decade ago except for NG. some of these deployments are two men teams others battalion strength.
> 
> The real problem has been the liberals and libertarians that want to close the very bases our service people get to call home.
> 
> Now someone is going to bring up the number of bases and why so many. That is a dumb question. Who can figure out why?


I already used the term force projection on this thread 

but why?? same as why have a marine base in Darwin Australia, the ability to rapidly respond to any "threat"

and timing is everything, look at the war in Afghanistan, naval and ground forces were on the ground within 24 hours, coincidence?? I think not


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Look folks you cannot learn strategies and tactics here. To complicate matters you cannot believe and understand the meaning of what you see and hear unless you know strategies and tactics. Most don't know the difference.

Strange how many people think they know what should be done and how few are willing to do. The excuse most often used... They are not doing it right... Yet it is clear they do not have a clue what they are talking about.


----------



## ScottEdvin (Apr 23, 2014)

600 army is a nice range and can effect a lot during a war period. They are well equipped with advanced weapons to handle the situation comfortably.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Anyone know the nickname for the 82nd Airborne during the early stages of the first Gulf War?

Iraqi Speed Bumps

600 Airborne troops aren't going to make much of an impact if a for real shooting war breaks out. It is purely a political posturing for American consumption. I hope for the troops sake, nothing ever happens.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Great move nobama, Putin sends 30,000 to 50,000 troops and nobama sends 600 hundred. I can see Putin just shaking in his boots. Lets talk about calming things down so lets send troops, military planes and war ships to the area. That should really help things from getting more violent. Talk about a stupid ass, can you say nobama.


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

New picture from yesterday. These are pro-Russian Ukrainians. They speak Russian, and many have an ethnic Russian parent or grandparent. They are not in commando gear and they are not soldiers. We have no business forcing these people into the EU and NATO if they don't want it. It is criminal to start a hot war in their back yard. We should NOT be here.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

PalmettoTree said:


> Look folks you cannot learn strategies and tactics here. To complicate matters you cannot believe and understand the meaning of what you see and hear unless you know strategies and tactics. Most don't know the difference.
> 
> Strange how many people think they know what should be done and how few are willing to do. The excuse most often used... They are not doing it right... Yet it is clear they do not have a clue what they are talking about.


You are one of the few who truly understands.


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

Here we go again, government sends troop in and no support. Just like the 82nd airborne in DS/DS. 82nd got there and Marine corps/navy had to supply them until supply chain got going. When are we going to learn? The 82nd airborne was squarded away and a great unit. They deserved better. Also, I thought we could no longer fight in two (2) war theaters due to down sizing?

MOLON LABE


----------

